
NeuFlow: A Dataflow Processor for Vision - luu
http://www.clement.farabet.net/research.html#neuflow
======
wyager
The block diagram they showed looks pretty sweet for DSP too.

One question: Why are there separate symbols for integration and summation?
Whenever I implement integration in DSP circuitry, it's just a rolling sum
(since these circuits are obviously operating on discrete signals).

~~~
Houshalter
I believe that represents the sigmoid function.

------
dryginmartini
I don't think NeuFlow is being actively developed anymore as most of the team
is now working on the 'nn_X' co-processor out of Purdue and the startup
teradeep. Clement Farabet (of Madbits/Twitter fame) and Yann LeCun are listed
as consultant on the teradeep website (www.teradeep.com).

